# Player seeking group in North Dallas area.  I'm in Coppell Texas.



## Bolitho (May 5, 2013)

I am looking for a regular game of somewhat mature individuals who are looking for a somewhat experienced player.  I know all groups are different and I hope to find one in the area soon.

Thanks everyone for reading this.

-Bolitho


----------

